# BMW diesels for the USA in 2007



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> As much as I would like a diesel BMW...they are by far the nicest diesel engine I have ever driven...here in the states, there is not as much financial gain for using diesel. I remember in Europe diesel was a great deal. Milage was much better and the fuel was a bit cheaper. Now, in the area where I am living in Illinois, diesel cost MORE per gallon than premium unleaded :thumbdwn:


Actually, the governments (German government in this case) trying to equalize the diesel and patrol prices (by increasing the prices and the fuel tax). Unless you are not driving more than 30.000km (18.600miles), diesel is not an economical alternative due to the yearly car tax.

With the introduction of particle filter, diesels are becoming more environmental friendly, but I'm not very optimistic about the future regulations.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Diesels also emit fewer greenhouse gasses, for those like me who are concerned about global warming.



Desertnate said:


> As much as I would like a diesel BMW...they are by far the nicest diesel engine I have ever driven...here in the states, there is not as much financial gain for using diesel.  I remember in Europe diesel was a great deal. Milage was much better and the fuel was a bit cheaper. Now, in the area where I am living in Illinois, diesel cost MORE per gallon than premium unleaded :thumbdwn:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Actually, the governments (German government in this case) trying to equalize the diesel and patrol prices (by increasing the prices and the fuel tax). Unless you are not driving more than 30.000km (18.600miles), diesel is not an economical alternative due to the yearly car tax.
> 
> With the introduction of particle filter, diesels are becoming more environmental friendly, but I'm not very optimistic about the future regulations.


Interesting you mention it isn't an economical alternative...aren't nearly half the car on the road in Europ diesel? I know while living in the UK most people had either cars running 1.2~1.6L petrol engines or diesels. All but two of my rental cars in Austria and Germany were diesel as well.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Diesels also emit fewer greenhouse gasses, for those like me who are concerned about global warming.


Hey, I like them, don't get me wrong. While they might emit fewer greenhouse gasses, aren't they higher on the particulates?

Around here, they just aren't a viable solution. I know of 1 gas station which has 1 diesel pump within a 30+ mile radius of where I live and work. At that station, they charge 20+ cents per gallon MORE than premium unleaded.

It really a very odd situation because I live in a pretty rural area where all the farm equipment runs on diesel, and there are tons of diesel pick-up trucks. That one lone gas station must make a killing!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Interesting you mention it isn't an economical alternative...aren't nearly half the car on the road in Europ diesel? I know while living in the UK most people had either cars running 1.2~1.6L petrol engines or diesels. All but two of my rental cars in Austria and Germany were diesel as well.


Correct, more than the half of the 3 Series sold are diesels. But most of the buyers are buying a diesel, because it is 'trendy' to drive a diesel at the moment. But as I mentioned, if you are driving, let's say, 10.000km in a year, you are much better served with a petrol engine, because it is tax free for the first 3 years (for new cars).

Not economical, in terms of overall costs, not the consumption.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

philippek said:


> The engines are built there too Alex? I thought Steyr was just the final assembly point for that vehicle :dunno:


BMW has an engine plant in Steyr, Austria, which makes all of the diesels, and almost all of the I6 petrol engines. The X3 is built by Magna Steyr at their plant in Graz, Austria.

-MrB


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

philippek said:


> The engines are built there too Alex? I thought Steyr was just the final assembly point for that vehicle :dunno:


Yes, as mrbelk said, they are building a bunch of engines (both petrol and diesel) there.

http://www.bmw-werk-steyr.at/deutsch/unternehmen/palette/index_palette.html

(in german)


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> No, Bosch doesn't make the engines. The engines are being produced at BMW's Steyr factory in Austria.


Bosch doesn't make engines, but they are a huge producer of diesel parts like ECU's and injectors. Does BMW use Bosch parts in their diesels?


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

Apart from economical considerations, moder diesels (especially 3 liter ones) are super fun to drive - with gobs of torque at low RPM. All this at less consumption than petrol. They are actually much better suited for US driving: tons of stop and go, cities overloaded with stop signs, freeway merging etc and not much chance for taking advantage of terminal velocities due to ridiculously low speed limits on highways (and terrible and dangerous driving habits of most drivers here.)


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

But will I be able to purchase one in The Land Of Sushi, Botox And Yoga Also Known As Southern California? :eeps:

Diesels have been _verboten_, as has *91+ Octane* , courtesy of the AQMD...will these diesels meet California's emissions standards?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> ... in The Land Of Sushi, Botox And Yoga Also Known As Southern California?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> But will I be able to purchase one in The Land Of Sushi, Botox And Yoga Also Known As Southern California? :eeps:
> 
> Diesels have been _verboten_, as has *91+ Octane* , courtesy of the AQMD...will these diesels meet California's emissions standards?


wondering the same thing. I assume we will at least be the first to go to low sulfur diesel so hopefull yes :dunno:

hey my wife went to yoga this morning :eeps:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Wallenrod said:


> Apart from economical considerations, moder diesels (especially 3 liter ones) are super fun to drive - with gobs of torque at low RPM. All this at less consumption than petrol. They are actually much better suited for US driving....


I am sure someone is going to come by after I write this and silence a voice in Fischtown, but diesel engines are also a happy match for automatic transmissions.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

johnf said:


> I am sure someone is going to come by after I write this and silence a voice in Fischtown, but diesel engines are also a happy match for automatic transmissions.


FOR SHAME! HOW DARE YOU WRITE THOSE WORDS HERE  :angel:

Actually, I drove both an Opel and a VW diesels with manuals and they were entertaining. The VW 6-speed in a Passat TDI wagon was very well matched to the engine.

Of course when I drove a BMW diesel, I didn't even know it was one until I had to look in the manual for what that silly little yellow cork-screw light was that came on when I put the key in the ignition OOPS! How was I supposed to know? It was a de-badged service loaner :dunno: :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

johnf said:


> I am sure someone is going to come by after I write this and silence a voice in Fischtown, but diesel engines are also a happy match for automatic transmissions.


Why automatics, as opposed to manuals? Too much torque or something? :dunno:


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

swchang said:


> Why automatics, as opposed to manuals? Too much torque or something? :dunno:


It's a combination of high torque and narrow power band.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Around here, they just aren't a viable solution. I know of 1 gas station which has 1 diesel pump within a 30+ mile radius of where I live and work. At that station, they charge 20+ cents per gallon MORE than premium unleaded.
> 
> It really a very odd situation because I live in a pretty rural area where all the farm equipment runs on diesel, and there are tons of diesel pick-up trucks. That one lone gas station must make a killing!


They must be, but just as car_for_mom stated, here "in The Land Of Sushi, Botox And Yoga Also Known As Southern California" you can find several service stations that many truckers use to fill up and Diesel fuel is almost always cheaper at these stations.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Wallenrod said:


> It's great news finally but knowing BMWNA all we may get in a 3 series will probably be 320d.


No no, no you'll get an "entry-level" 330d, with an "entry-level" 228 bhp/384 lb-ft. There will be complaints about the lack of power from this "entry-level" model, but then again you could equip the "entry-level" model with a 400 bhp/700 lb-ft twin-turbo V8 diesel and there'd still be complaints


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

better real world all around performer? 335(3.0ltr turbo 300 ft-lbs./330 hp./ kerb weight 3500lbs. vs. 335d(413ft-lbs./272hp./kerb weight 3600lbs. clearly the petrol car will win at the dragstrip but does anyone think that the oil-burner might prove more satisfying in daily life?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

SergioK said:


> They must be, but just as car_for_mom stated, here "in The Land Of Sushi, Botox And Yoga Also Known As Southern California" you can find several service stations that many truckers use to fill up and Diesel fuel is almost always cheaper at these stations.


Thats good to hear. There are many things about living where I am that defy logic. Having lived abroad before moving here I don't have any real current refrence points other than what I see around here.

Bring on the diesels!


----------

